# ADA aquasoil @Lucky aquarium



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

does anybody know if Lucky sell ADA aquasoil? if they sell, how much does it cost? thx.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, the only licensed ADA distributor is Aqua Inspiration.

Lucky's doe snot sell ADA products.


----------

